
Projective Geometric Algebra (SIGGRAPH2019) - ganzuul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX4H_ctggYo
======
ganzuul
Related discussion: Let's remove Quaternions from every 3D Engine -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18365433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18365433)

